# How many are expecting foals in 2020?



## MyBarakah (Oct 22, 2019)

Was seeing who & how many foals everyone was expecting or not?
I am expecting 9-10 if no broodmares sell by spring.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 22, 2019)

MyBarakah,
I went to your website. That Timmy is such a cutie! Looks like one of my horses.


----------



## LostandFound (Oct 22, 2019)

Just one for me in the spring.


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2019)

I exposed 4 mares to my stallion for 2020 foals, we'll see how well he did come June or so.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Oct 24, 2019)

We bred 8. Two are definitely not preggo. Three are possible. Three are definitely pregnant.


----------



## aloharidinglessons (Apr 2, 2020)

MyBarakah said:


> Was seeing who & how many foals everyone was expecting or not?
> I am expecting 9-10 if no broodmares sell by spring.




Just one for me but my very first.... due this coming week. I am not ready!!!! This is way worse than why kids being born.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe one for me and not sure when due exactly. Was told she "may" have been covered last June but I don't know what day, so it's all up in the air. I do suspect she is pregnant. I was told not to worry, that she's a pro. But I've had my own kiddos and each of those births were very different. Not knowing when and it's my first foaling, I am nervous!


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 15, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> MyBarakah,
> I went to your website. That Timmy is such a cutie! Looks like one of my horses.


Thank you! Timmy is now over in the Netherlands.


----------

